# STAMPED CONCRETE PATIO QUESTION



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

2 years ago I hired a guy (based on a couple recommendations) to install a 900 square foot, shaped, colored, antiqued, stamped concrete back-yard patio to replace an old rotted deck. Looks great, enjoy it a lot, but I know I'll need to seal it again soon. I know you can't apply solvent-based sealers over water-based. I have no idea what the guy installed, and he may be out of business...he does not return calls or e-mails. I just want to know if he used solvent or water-based sealer. I tested a small amount of solvent sealer and it did NOT absorb at all...which leads me to believe he may have used water-based. Does anyone know how to test for what was applied? Is it as simple as getting a small amount of water-based sealer, try it on a test spot, and go from there? Is it maybe the antiquing coloring that prevents a sealer from absorbing?

Yes, I will go talk to another professional...but I thought maybe one you might have insight.


----------

